# I wasn't that much into the Olympics but now I am: Brazilian Twins



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Um yeah I've never watched synchronized swimming before but I am this time around.

The Brazilian synchronized swim team are twins and they are yummy. Enjoy:

http://machochip.com/2008/08/bia-and-branca-feres-are-into.php


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Twins please... take me home and make me your bitch


:thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I still won't watch the olympics.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

That's nice.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :thumb02:


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i still wont watch the olypmics, i'll just watch them in there event on youtube or sumin lol


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*WOW.

Still only gonna watch the TKD part of the olympics.*


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

oh my


----------



## Mikles (May 13, 2008)

I'm mainly gonna watch for the wrestling but damn...


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

the olympics are awsome man.
those twins are fine
I cant wait to watch the wrestling though
i've met one of the guys who is competing for canada


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy crap! I'd suck the farts out either one of those!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

DAMnn they will def be in PLayboy after the olympics..


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

God damn it I wasn't going to masturbate today


----------

